# Rigid carbon MTB forks



## ozboz (16 Oct 2019)

I am after some of these for my new MTB , I a not to keen on bouncy ones , 
I am leaning toward Exotic from Carbon Cycles , but if there are any others to look at it would be handy , 
Cheers!


----------



## Threevok (17 Oct 2019)

What size wheel BTW ?


----------



## jowwy (17 Oct 2019)

ozboz said:


> I am after some of these for my new MTB , I a not to keen on bouncy ones ,
> I am leaning toward Exotic from Carbon Cycles , but if there are any others to look at it would be handy ,
> Cheers!


I got a set of 29er carbon forks with 15mm through axle.......tapered steerer


----------



## ozboz (17 Oct 2019)

Threevok said:


> What size wheel BTW ?





jowwy said:


> I got a set of 29er carbon forks with 15mm through axle.......tapered steerer


thanks for replies, they are actually 650b( 27.5) 
it is tapered steerer frame, if your after off loading them @jowwy im interested . from center of axle to crown at the mo the ones on it are just a tad under 500mm and it looks as though the distance between the forks at the hub is near as dammit 100 mm
ok then
cheers


----------



## jowwy (18 Oct 2019)

ozboz said:


> thanks for replies, they are actually 650b( 27.5)
> it is tapered steerer frame, if your after off loading them @jowwy im interested . from center of axle to crown at the mo the ones on it are just a tad under 500mm and it looks as though the distance between the forks at the hub is near as dammit 100 mm
> ok then
> cheers


100mm axle is correct 
490 axle to crown on the ones i have
Inbox me with a decent offer and we can discuss


----------



## ozboz (18 Oct 2019)

jowwy said:


> 100mm axle is correct
> 490 axle to crown on the ones i have
> Inbox me with a decent offer and we can discuss


I would need a bit more info about them before I put an offer in , make , condition, age etc , a picture would be handy


----------



## jowwy (18 Oct 2019)

ozboz said:


> I would need a bit more info about them before I put an offer in , make , condition, age etc , a picture would be handy


they are just generic carbon forks off ebay.......they were used for around 1 month and look brand new

i will post a pic up over the weekend for you


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Oct 2019)

Im guessing the ones @jowwy has are these?
Good strong fork, around 650g with axle .im not selling tho.. Well i dont think i am atm
I may buy a frame and build something...


----------



## jowwy (18 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> Im guessing the ones @jowwy has are these?
> Good strong fork, around 650g with axle .im not selling tho.. Well i dont think i am atm
> I may buy a frame and build something...
> 
> View attachment 489569


Yup in straight black.....


----------



## jowwy (22 Oct 2019)

Decided to put the forks back on my E bike which they were originally purchased for....

sorry


----------



## ozboz (23 Oct 2019)

That’s ok , i think I’ve got some Exotic ones that are suited to my bike


----------

